# We have a new baby!



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, not a Havanese...but a kitty friend for Moshe.
Introducing Micah!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sooooo cute. I love kitties - I have 3.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, he is adorable.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Karla, that 2nd picture is adorable!! Congrats on the new addition to the family. :whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Those are 2 adorable kitties! Is the one on the left a Bengal? Our vet has two of them, and one stays in the office. They are beautiful cats!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

so sweet!!!! beautiful !!!! we had kitties for 40 years before getting a Hav. it's fun to see kitty pix!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

MaddiesMom said:


> Those are 2 adorable kitties! Is the one on the left a Bengal? Our vet has two of them, and one stays in the office. They are beautiful cats!


Yes, the one on the left is a Bengal, that is Moshe. The new kitten on the right is an American Bobtail.  Both cats have very dog-like personalities.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Moshe is growing to be a beautiful kitty and Micah is adorable! :biggrin1:
Is Micah a bengal too...it's hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Eva said:


> Moshe is growing to be a beautiful kitty and Micah is adorable! :biggrin1:
> Is Micah a bengal too...it's hard to tell from the pictures.


no, he is an american bobtail...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh cute! Micah is adorable and Moshe is striking.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*they look like lil devils*

Watch out drapes and sheers, pantyhose, and plants! They have fire in their little kitty eyes!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very cute!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh the kitty is so cute, and Moshe is beautiful! Congrats!!!!
Gina


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Karla, he's so cute! I love the pic of them playing together.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. We had bobtails growing up. They're the best cats. They're so smart and they are kind of like dogs.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, Karla, how precious!
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Karla~ If I didn't have to worry about losing clients because of allergies (to cats in particular) I'd have at least one cat. Yours are adorable. 

We had an Exotic who was very dog-like. I wasn't sure if it was because he was raised w/our 2 dogs, of if it was just part of his personality or part of the breed. He was the only cat we've ever owned that my DH liked. I know it was because of his doggy-like actions/qualities.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

How beautiful. Gorgeous markings. I love cats. Have two rescues right now. I've had many cats and most of mine have had "dog-like" traits. Almost all have greeted me at the door along with the dogs. I think that is actually a normal cat trait. My cats actually keep better time than the girls do. LOL


----------

